# I can't stay on my new horse! Any ideas?



## OffAgainOnAgain (Apr 2, 2011)

I recently retired my 12 year ex racehorse Kiwi to be a companion horse in the field because of severe arthritis and joint issues she developed in her racing days before I bought her as a rescue at an auction.
My new horse is a rescue, but of a very different kind.
Twilight is a 7 year old Arabian that I bought (cheaply) from owners who did not know much about horses and were accidentally mistreating her in the process. They did not want her anymore, so I decided that I needed a new project. I am not a 'new' rider, but in no way am I a professional. I still have a coach/trainer that I work with on my horse, but ever since retiring Kiwi, my trusty, loving, quiet mare, I've been having confidence issues on Twilight. 

And then comes the good part. The day where my coach decides to take a group of us to the outdoor arena for some schooling. Twilights first time outside. My first time breaking a bone by falling. I fell off twice, and both times were my fault. The first time she was spinning, and bumped into this hefty little halflinger pony my friend owns, and in self defense he kicked out and hit my shin. I lifted my leg subconsciously and tipped out the other side.

After this Twilight was even more full of herself. Her urge to race and prance and spin morphed into bucking and crow hopping every six steps until eventually I was mentally exhausted and she gave a tiny buck and I flew over her head onto the side of my neck/shoulder.

Needless to say, I am a bit terrified of riding her again. I know falling makes me a better rider, and I've fallen before! But for some reason this really has me spooked. She isn't an easy horse. You really have to boss her around, and she will try to buck you off for the first few minutes until (hopefully and usually) she gives up.

Was she worse because it was her first time outside? My coach claims she is 'winter sour' because of the cold weather and riding her will become easier in the summer.
Like I said, I'm no pro. I'm afraid I can't handle a horse as smart as Miss Twilight, but I don't want to give up.
Is there any advice anyone can offer?
Even just moral support to get me back in the saddle?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

All I can say is to not think of yourself as being abnormally afraid. I think anyone would be afraid, in this situation. some might decide not to take the risk again. 
If you have the place to work with her on the ground again you may be able to recover the sense that she is reachable and is not a bad girl, which will help you when you next journey into the saddle. Good luck!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

try try and try again  the up side of this is once you fallen off your horse 100 times you can clam to be a good rider so your 2 falls closer  I have 94 left im pretty exited bout that lol . 

what you have to remember is you horse feel's everything you feel!! so your mare maybe feeding off your fear or unsertainty and just taking advantage of you . what help alot is to sign to your horse when your riding so you dont feel freacked out and your horse will not either tho you look like a totally nerd but that;s okai who doesn't !! or even go back to baybe steps with her! build a trust and relanship with her! Ever herd of join up you can try that  

Good luck and dont lose hope


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I had problems like that  You can do it, believe me. Just ride, ride and ride. You'll get your confidence. 
Watch what you are feeding her, my mare (although not arabian, but she is still ful of energy) was a little hyper because of improper food. And winter is a huge factor. She will be much more calmer in the summer. 
Ride a lot! Start where you're confident and then do little steps. You can do it


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mia is a dominant Arabian mare I've had for 2.5 years. Most of the time, she does fine. But there have always been holes in her training, and she has become erratic, becoming afraid of things she didn't used to be afraid of, so I've started over with her.

We began round penning 101 a few weeks ago. I'm using this as an outline of where to go, along with working with a lady who trained our Arabian who had never been ridden.

Amazon.com: The Modern Horseman's Countdown to Broke: Real Do-It-Yourself Horse Training in 33 Comprehensive Steps (9781570764196): Sean Patrick, Dr. Robert M. Miller: Books


From the sounds of it, that is where I'd start your mare - at the beginning. I did that before with our gelding, and it only took 5 weeks to work thru most stuff - but we filled some holes along the way. I expect Mia to take 3-6 months because she is so dominant.

In fact, I think from here out that if I buy a horse, I'll plan on retraining them by starting at the beginning. It is a good way to build a relationship, and helps to find the holes before they become painful. :shock:


----------



## OffAgainOnAgain (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. It's just really frustrating because she has no respect for me! She treats me like she does geldings in the field. Like a nobody. I've tried a join up before and it turned into a stand off between the two of us because neither of us would back down and I never ever want to put her in a situation in which she feels she needs to rear and she kept facing me about backing up and I was afraid that was where it was going.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

How she behaves when you're lunging her?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

ground work, get her to respect you.
If you say move your bum, make her move her bum.

I went to a clinc ages ago now, but what you want to do is look at her hindquarters and like point at them, like moving your finger back and forward.
You will need a long leadrope, if shes doesn't move start spinning the end of the lead rope, slowly then get faster and closer, if she still doesn't move give move it closer so you hit her.
That will wake her up and hopefully make her move
As soon as she moves stop, and then do it again she should be paying attention to you now.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

OffAgainOnAgain said:


> Thanks for all the replies. It's just really frustrating because she has no respect for me! She treats me like she does geldings in the field. Like a nobody. I've tried a join up before and it turned into a stand off between the two of us because neither of us would back down and I never ever want to put her in a situation in which she feels she needs to rear and she kept facing me about backing up and I was afraid that was where it was going.


You might try to hire a trainer for 1-2 lessons to help you get started in round penning. The first session can be a bit overwhelming with some horses. If not, there are books and videos that discuss how to get them started.

Also see:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/training-young-horse-circle-81867/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/how-get-your-horse-away-you-81200/


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i agree with redtree-loads of groundwork do it everywhere you can so she is in different situations and learns to focus in on you and turn to you when she is nervous/anxious/afraid it will help your relationship a ton and as for the staying on maybe see if you can borrow a school pony or something and get some bareback lessons they really help you learn to balance yourself through alot


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm afraid my answer is this : Start her entire education over. 

Sometimes you can "patch up" training holes and carry on with a horse, but sometimes it's best to just wipe the slate clean and start again. 

This starts with earning her respect - and if you're nervous around her, maybe this can be helped with a good coach who is good with groundwork (you might be surprised how many good riding coaches seem far more lost on the ground). This is more about YOU have the confidence to lead your mare than it is much else. 

If you're ending up in a stand off in the round pen, chances are you're needing some eyes on you to help you out a bit, because somewhere there is a block coming from you to her - and she is showing it to you by saying "NO". 

Once you've earned her respect, and trust, then proceed to "restart" her saddle training. Treat her as if she's never done it before (not with nervousness... but as if you have no "expectations" based on past experiences). 

For me, this means we work on the long lines/do some ground driving, make sure we have no tension during saddling, do some work from the mounting block (getting her to side pass up, then stand quietly while you touch her, lean on her, mount her etc). When that's all relaxed and "easy"... THEN I get on and ride. 

Generally, if you make yourself aware of tension in your horse, you can learn to diffuse the situation before she ever feels the need to "explode". It takes practice... and it really does help to have GOOD eyes on you (someone who can see and recognize when tension is building - before it results in a truly tense horse).

Remember that your energy (nervousness, excitement, anger, frustration, happiness, relaxation etc.) will immediately be transferred to your horse, and the horse will reflect that energy back to you however it knows how (and that will based on their past training). Strive to only allow yourself to feel relaxed and open minded (it takes a lot of practice) and just try to make your only goal having the horse reflect THAT feeling back to you, no matter what training you're doing. 

We train our horses everytime we spend time with them - for better or worse.


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

You said it yourself that she doesn't respect you. The first thing I would do is earn that respect, and don't stop until you do. Get a knowledgeable trainer in the round pen with you for the first few sessions and get that straightened away. Some horses really will fight you, especially if they have been getting away with bad behavior for awhile. She may try to duke it out with your trainer, so it's better for both of you that a professional start the process out and teach you how to work with her. 

The plus side to this, is that the respect should come within a couple of weeks at the most. Once that is there, most things will be easier. Like others have said, starting her training over is an excellent idea. I have used joining up before, but with lunging I prefer to bit my horse up and lunge with side reigns or driving reins. 

It also sounds like you are a passenger while riding, her unpredictability makes you stiff which horses can instantly feel and she begins trying to get away with things. At the first sign that she's going to mentally lose it, start working her in circles and figure 8 patterns; make her use her muscles and keep her guessing about which way she's going to go. This should at least keep her concentration on how not to have to work in patterns, instead of how to buck you off. I had an Arabian gelding similar to this mare, so I know exactly how it feels to be constantly battling a horse that doesn't want to work. I would also eliminate pain being a factor, as my gelding was 8 years old and had a semi-fused sacrum, which had a direct effect on his behavior.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey there! Welcome to the forum, love your username :wink:

Well, my response will probably be half advice, half moral support but mostly rambling so bear with me.

First and foremost: Moral support. I can understand where you are coming from. After over ten years of riding racehorses and going on to eventing/showjumping I feel like I know TB's like they are an extension of my own body. I've ridden more than I can remember and love them with all my heart. I just started riding Arabians a little over a year ago and thought it would be easy after all the...interesting...experiences I have had with TB's over the years.

Not so much.

Arabians are a whole different ball game. Intelligent, bold, expressive and truly brilliant. But all those characteristics can also make for a challenging ride. If it makes you feel any better, I will share with you my last encounter with the ground at the hands (hooves?) of an Arabian:

Last July I was breaking in a 6 year old Arabian gelding, breathtakingly beautiful but full of fire. We had a difference of opinion one day out on the trails (he thought he should buck before cantering, I thought otherwise) so I smacked him on the butt with my crop a couple of times. All hell broke loose. That horse went into a spinning bucking mess within an instant. When he couldn't throw me he promptly threw _himself_ on the ground. I kid you not. Ground is pretty hard in Texas in July too so I was less than impressed. Well I went and caught him, got back on, went to the same spot and cantered up the hill like nothing had happened. I think the horror of being struck was too much for him and he just lost it. Now a TB, with their straightforward way of thinking, will usually pull their head in and behave after being reprimanded in such a manner.

I am not saying that you shouldn't smack her if it is indeed appropriate to do so, just that in my humble opinion Arabians can be much more sensitive and almost seem offended when too much force is applied. Usually they know what you want, they are just choosing not to do it :wink: If you find the right questions for her she will give you the answer you are looking for.

Now for the advice: One thing that springs to mind is saddle fit - has it been checked? Predictable bucking sessions are usually from a specific cause and saddle fit is often a key offender.

Also, it is spring time and some horses feel it more than others. Not an excuse by any means but it is something to be aware of.

Lastly, when you get back on, do so with a fresh outlook. Don't think about the last time you fell off or worry about falling off again. All horses have a sixth sense for apprehension in humans and Arabians especially so. Just jump back on fully expecting an enjoyable ride and you will make it so!

Good luck.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

my suggestion is go back to basics, starting with ground work. if this horse has been mistreated in any way - accidental or intentional - she is going to have issues that come up in all sorts of ways. why make a fight of it? why not instead work to build her trust and make a partner of her?

you say she really needs to be bossed around which while i do believe in firm discipline, when working with a horse with past issues, i work on patience and trust so that rather than telling the horse what to do, i'm asking. and rather than my horse obeying me, they are instead working with and communicating with me. to me that makes a huge difference in the relationship. does it mean i let my horses push me around? absolutely not. and if one of them gets pushy they get promptly reminded that i am alpha mare for a reason. but because we have a great working relationship the times they need to be reminded i'm alpha are few and far between - just like in a good herd, everyone know's who's alpha mare and they don't (often) question it.

i'd suggest going back to grooming, cross tying, tacking and untacking, longing, and so on. when she's calm, settled, and completely willing to work, then go back to riding. not only will she be happier, i think you will have found that you are less nervous because it's no longer a battle of wills with her but rather a working partnership. does that mean she'll be perfect? no, but certainly gives you a better chance at a productive time together.

and when i say basics, i mean basics. the first time you "ride" - get on. sit. get off. reward, done. next, get on and off a few times. reward. done. then sit on her for longer. when she asks to walk forward, ask her to stay at the halt and dismount a few min later. reward. done. next time then sit and ask for a walk after standing at the halt (calmly) for a few minutes. then get off. reward. done.

see a pattern here? slooooow. go very slow. she'll soon be asking you to do more rather than the other way around and at the same time will have also learned that time spent with you is pleasant and rewarding. she'll also have learned that riding is not a fight, but rather easy (probably much easier than she has associated riding with in her brain), and therefore more willing to be ridden. break the past negative associations before you try to get on and go imo.

and btw all that riding stuff comes after she's well mannered on the ground and longe 

it sounds like it will take forever, but trust me - after a few weeks she'll be happy to see you and begging to be ridden more!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

annnnnnnnnnnnnd i just saw the last unicorn's reply haha!
sorry to repeat what was already written (and was a great response imo! lol)


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

sarahver said:


> *Arabians are a whole different ball game.* ...
> Last July I was breaking in a 6 year old Arabian gelding, breathtakingly beautiful but full of fire. We had a difference of opinion one day out on the trails (he thought he should buck before cantering, I thought otherwise) *so I smacked him on the butt with my crop a couple of times. All hell broke loose. That horse went into a spinning bucking mess within an instant. When he couldn't throw me he promptly threw himself on the ground.... I think the horror of being struck was too much for him* and he just lost it. Now a TB, with their straightforward way of thinking, will usually pull their head in and behave after being reprimanded in such a manner...Good luck.


This story bears repeating, for anyone who might read this! Arabians do usually take offense at being struck!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Northern said:


> This story bears repeating, for anyone who might read this! Arabians do usually take offense at being struck!


Mmmm-hmmmm, wish someone had have enlightened me beforehand. Oh well, chalk that one up to experience eh?

For the record, I am not some gung ho loose cannon with a crop. Only as needed.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

It can be hard to get over a fear. I was afraid of Hunter when he charged at me while lunging scared the crap outta me and shook my confidence. AND HE KNEW IT! He would try and bite me if I petted him at his stall window, bucked and misbehaved under saddle. My trainer said go back to basics etc. but easier to say then do when the confidence is not there. I seriously almost traded him away (So glad I didn't). All I can say is I kept at it, little by little and gained his respect as my confidence grew and now I have no fear of him and he knows it, doesn't try and bite me, rarely acts up under saddle (for a 3 year old he is pretty calm). Course he will always have the attitude but thats why I love him lol


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Mmmm-hmmmm, wish someone had have enlightened me beforehand.


lol, I'm sure you do! It's wonderful that you didn't get seriously hurt!

Good job, Hunter65!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Northern said:


> lol, I'm sure you do! It's wonderful that you didn't get seriously hurt!
> 
> Good job, Hunter65!



Thanks its so nice now that after a year of trials and tribulations I really am enjoying him and we love going out for rides. What s difference!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

OffAgainOnAgain said:


> Thanks for all the replies. It's just really frustrating because she has no respect for me! She treats me like she does geldings in the field. Like a nobody. I've tried a join up before and it turned into a stand off between the two of us because neither of us would back down and I never ever want to put her in a situation in which she feels she needs to rear and she kept facing me about backing up and I was afraid that was where it was going.


This is your answer then. 

Before she will EVER respect you fully undersaddle you NEED to gain her respect from the ground. 

Arabians are a very intelligent, sensitive breed...creating a horse that can be both a joy and a pain to be around, depending on how you take to their nature. She now knows that she is the leader in your relationship and everything you do together will be wrapped around that, and thus will be a struggle for you in particular. 

Go back to the bare bones basics, and start gaining her respect; start simple. Maybe begin with exercises like yielding her hip, or getting her to back up out of your space, and to stay out of your space until you invite her in. There are MANY different methods to choose from, so I would suggest that you start searching through some of the training threads here, and see if there is one in particular that strikes your fancy, and see if we can't help you through it. 

You may need to find a different trainer to help you through these ground work phases as well, especially since this current one seems to be focused on the riding aspect, which is not what this horse needs right now, nor do you.


----------



## OffAgainOnAgain (Apr 2, 2011)

So I've been taking a little bit of every ones advice. I went out to do a lunging session (I can't ride for another week because of a dislocated shoulder), and with the help of my teams coach (not my typical trainer) I feel like we got somewhere. She worked on my body language while I was lunging and then I put her on a long lead and we worked on 'my space, not yours'. After she got the idea that she couldn't invade on my area, I took her in the round pen. She got the idea that if I turned my back to her, she could follow me, but when I turned around and walked towards her the right idea was to get out of my space.

It was amazing putting her back into her stall. She didn't bully me to get in the door, and even when I went in to feed her she didn't snap at me like she sometimes does. She stood with her head down waiting until I went to give her a scratch.
Now that she has a little more respect and I'm not at risk of being eaten or trampled on the ground, I'm going out again tomorrow to have a 'Twilight Day'. She loves water and it's pretty hot here so she'll get a nice long grooming and a bath so she doesn't think I'm a big bully that is out to get her.

As to some of the Arabian and crop stories, I learned very early on that Arabians do NOT respond to a smack with a crop the same way TB's do. In fact, I haven't even seen my crop in like 4 weeks since the first time I used it on Twilight and she threw us both into the fence in a angry panic. 

I totally agree that it needs to be a partnership, not me bullying her or bossing, but I also know from experience that she isn't looking at it as a partnership yet. She thinks she is around to bully me.

She is now on a strict 'You only get treats if you do something awesome, otherwise your reward is a scratch and pat'. I've learned she can't handle treats because she will follow me around and nip at my hands and back pockets for hours even if I just give her one.

Someone mentioned bareback, and I think it's an awesome idea. My friend on my equestrian team has a retired broodmare who loves to be ridden, but they don't use a saddle on because she's getting older. She's a big QH sweetheart and I'm going out next week to ride her and just work on my balance without a saddle. 

This is the longest reply ever and I have an exam tomorrow….
Anyway. I'll keep you all updated because the moral support/advice is making this whole situation ten times easier. Because she is super talented. She free jumps in the indoor when I set her loose 4 foot easily and I just can't wait until her training is done and I can even think about jumping on her. And when I say free jump, I mean she canters around and just does it for fun, no urging from me.

All I can say is going from TB to Arabian is like learning a different language. I need a professional translator!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

glad to hear that so far it is going well!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I can certainly identify!! I had ridden for years, and then stopped for a long while. Starting back up with buying horses, and getting thrown, one reared with me, one would run away. After just a few times, I lost all confidence and didn't know where to turn. I have to say the folks on here are right, from my experience. It took lots of ground work, and there are still days when something starts to turn and I get a panicked feeling all over me!! The ground work is a wonderful tool for making it better for you, I believe. Plus, you will figure out this horse much quicker~whether its behavioral or something else; and how to address it. Addressing bad behavior can feel empowering!! I don't know about you, but I am not a spring chicken anymore and don't baounce nearly as good as I used to!! (Plus, I don't WANT TO bounce anymore!!) Take Care and let us know what works for you!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That's why I do alot of groundwork with every horse I ride or train; I don't like to bounce!!! Lol!!! Preparation, preparation, preparation...even if it's just a matter of YOU gaining your confidence in handling the animal back, take the time that you need to prepare yourself and the horse for the next ride, so it goes WELL, not just you getting on and "hoping to god" that you don't fall off!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

OffAgainOnAgain said:


> All I can say is going from TB to Arabian is like learning a different language. I need a professional translator!


This comment is incredibly accurate and insightful, even just getting to the stage where you recognise that is half the battle, the rest is just learning and experience! Sounds like you are on the right track, you'll be fine.

She sounds like a wonderful horse....would love to see pictures....


----------



## OffAgainOnAgain (Apr 2, 2011)

twigal2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
twigal1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

That's my gal. 

So I'm pretty sure she tried to eat me the other day. I was really sick and I decided to take a lesson on one of my coaches school ponies Orion just because I wasn't feeling up to doing any training myself on Twilight. Anyway, I felt bad and decided to go give her a nice long grooming and it was going great.
She let me brush her tail (which is horrifying right now. It was chewed off.) without swishing my to death or trying to kick, and she let me hold her face down to brush her and everything. This all happened in the stall, no cross ties or anything. She was being an angel. I have no idea what happens to her as soon as you're in the saddle. I'm considering having another saddler come out and look at her because a horse that sweet on the ground cannot just turn into such a horror to ride... Or are some horses just like that?

Anyway. Grooming went great! Of course I forgot that I had used some peppermint scented body wash I have. And all of a sudden she spins, does a 180 to face me, and aggressively begins licking any visible skin she can find. I didn't want to move and scare her, but I was sure she was going to bite my face. I give her credit. She did this for a good 15 minutes and never once bit me.
But in my mind I could have sworn she was going to lay on top of me and just take a bite.

But back to serious questions again. Like I said before, how can such a sweet horse be such a pain to ride? Should I have someone else fit her for a saddle again? Can that really make a horse buck like a bronco?

Anyway.I'm still not feeling awesome, so I think this weekend I'm going to take her in the indoor and play with her. I usually do a join-up, work on standing still, and then run around and she pops over crossrails behind me. Other boarders think I'm crazy, but she seems to have fun.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

hey there - i think another opinion on saddle fit is well in order. also the work you are doing on the ground with her is great. work on round pen and longing as well and really get her in shape, while eventually treating her as if you are saddle breaking her for the first time - like suggested earlier. sit on her and get off and give her praise. eventually she'll be bored with being sat on and want to do more.  

glad on the ground things are going so well! keep up the awesome work and can't wait to hear more updates. i'm super sick too so i feel your pain!


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

OffAgainOnAgain said:


> twigal2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> twigal1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> That's my gal.
> ...


Yes, many sweet horses can be a pain to ride. And from the things you have said, like her aggressively licking you, she doesn't sound all that sweet on the ground either. I think you are letting your emotions cloud your judgement, and you are humanizing your horse. Not that there's anything necessarily wrong with that, as long as you recognize that's what you're doing. Your mare is getting mixed signals from you, and grooming her in her stall with no halter and giving her any treats from hand, and doing joining up when your trainer is teaching you body language is all undoing everything you accomplished from your training sessions. I have learned this lesson the hard way, when one day a fairly aggressive colt who I had been working with for a few months pinned me to the wall with his butt when I reprimanded him for trying to bite me in his stall. This could easily happen to you, and I think you should talk to your trainer about what you should and should not do. IMO, When you are earning a horses respect, that comes first and bonding comes after the respect is there. You should always groom your mare while she's tied, and should lunge her the same way every day, and provide the consistency to make the ground work stick. A horse that sees themselves as boss will invade your space and lick you. A submissive horse would never do that. Just because she likes you doesn't mean she respects you.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

She sure is pretty though, holy moly!!! You can practically see the intelligence oozing off of her


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

OffAgainOnAgain said:


> I'm considering having another saddler come out and look at her because a horse that sweet on the ground cannot just turn into such a horror to ride... Or are some horses just like that?
> 
> But back to serious questions again. Like I said before, how can such a sweet horse be such a pain to ride?
> 
> Should I have someone else fit her for a saddle again? Can that really make a horse buck like a bronco?


I would say start with the saddle fitter, "just" to be on the safe side...make sure nothing is pinching or pushing on just the right area to bother her. Yes, a poor fit of a saddle can turn some horses in to brutes...they don't like the feel, and if it is actually painful do you blame them? 

If she is the same way bareback, it could be something more than the saddle fit...like maybe something with her muscles in her back, or something else out of whack; so someone who knows chiro or massage could help in that sort of case. 

However, if those sorts of things have been ruled out (and it sounds like they had, in your other posts), then we need to chalk it up to her possibly just not having a whole lot of respect for the rider. If you have access to someone who knows how to work with horses like her, it could help to have them come out and see how she does with them. If she does fine, then we can assume that it may be something between you and her that needs to be tweeked.

I have seen several instances where owners believe the horse respects them from the ground, when he is really giving them a half hearted effort, so of course, when you go to ride, that 'half hearted effort' isn't going to amount to much. 

I worked with a paint gelding one spring, who the owner and another trainer had been working with; by the time I got to him, they couldn't even saddle him, let alone get on. I had asked how his ground work was, and the owner said he was great in the round pen and lungeline. When I got there to evaluate him myself, I discovered a horse who was very much only giving as much as it took to get his handler to stop whatever they were doing, or asking him to do. I immediately decided to just do some roundpenning, and get him moving out off lead, before asking him to move out on lead. He had very sticky feet, and kept wanting to turn out and away from me on the turns, but quite quickly he figured out that this was not going to fly, and he started doing the round pen exercises correctly. I then got him on the line, and got him yielding his hips, and shoulders, backing out of my space, etc...when he was doing these correctly, then I started the desensitization exercises, starting with a bareback pad...pretending that he didn't know anything about being saddled at all. On and off I took the pad...approaching and retreating, until he was falling asleep, then I put it on and fastened it, and resumed ground exercises. When all was said and done, he wound up getting saddled with no line attached...I did some free lunging, invited him into the circle, and did all the desensitization exercises with the saddle pad, and saddle, before putting it on all the way, all with him off lead, and falling asleep. 

SO...don't settle for anything less than stellar effort from her; really...you will get more results if you get exercises to help develop control and feel for each other, and not settle for "okay" effort from her, than you will by just skimping by, and hoping for the best. If it takes longer to get there, then so be it, patience does pay off, and I would rather have a horse who understands without a shadow of a doubt what I expect from him, than one that questions it, and winds up hurting us both. You want a "yes, ma'am" response from your horse when you ask him to do something, not a "fine, whatever, okay..." type response...


----------

